# all white interiors



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

post pics please


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

New Friends Car Club
Tri-Cities, Washington

Not the best picture of the interior but you get the point...


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

I got all white in my caddy, post pics when i get em :biggrin:


----------



## big baller (Jan 13, 2004)

heres mine


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

I can't compete with that (VERY nice car :0 ) but heres mine


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

cheap cam but u get the idea.


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

..front


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

..


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

...


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

last 1- white ints are nice but a bitch to keep clean, but worth it i think :biggrin:

hey tupacrida, ur the one I talked to on AIM a few times right ? aint seen ya in a while- whatup?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I can't compete, I got stock still


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Aug 17 2004, 08:31 PM
> *I can't compete, I got stock still
> [snapback]2143440[/snapback]​*



Mines stock too, but it's white stock :biggrin: I know theres a million other white interiors but I love it.


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDimeBlazin_@Aug 18 2004, 02:59 AM
> *Mines stock too, but it's white stock  :biggrin: I know theres a million other white interiors but I love it.
> [snapback]2144840[/snapback]​*


white interiors will never get played out like some other designs


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

Mine...


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Aug 19 2004, 09:30 AM
> *Mine...
> [snapback]2148774[/snapback]​*


...


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

hows the glare from the dash?


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

you get used to it, after a while, you hardly even notice. Its hard to keep clean and everyone told me, but i didnt listen. It lookes GREAT when it was new. Now its like beige. i tried everything to get it to its white again, nuthing seems to work . I got a tire mark on the lower back seat that is stubborn as shit. (long storage of my tires when my car died.) Ive tried degreaser and all.


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

what do you all use to clean ur white seats? as u can see i got the white leather (i dunno if it's real leather or vinyl or mixed but w/e) it's still white but theres some small marks and areas of stuff i wanna get off, cant really see them but i'm picky- on one of my door panels armrest theres some small marks too, small but they annoy me. what do you guys use to clean it? is bleach safe to use and do you just pour straight bleach on it and scub it or what ? i'm kinda scared to use it cuz i dont wanna to fuck the seats up, I used that spray foam leather cleaner and it helped a lil but mostly just shined it up.


----------



## big baller (Jan 13, 2004)

my dash never bothered me but it is an bitch to stay white. it looks mostly pearl now but still clean as fuck...........


----------



## 93caprice (Dec 30, 2003)

how much is white interior>>>>>>>????????


----------



## LighterShadeOfBrown (Aug 23, 2004)

doin mine myself, guy in my club charges 130 to do mine i said shit i can do itm myself for less then that


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=35273]


----------

